# О натуропатии



## maximillian (3 Фев 2012)

*О натуропатии и Как я лечил эфиопа от мигрени*

расскажу в кратце как это было.знакомый эфиоп да да самый настоящий,зная что я изучал натуропатию спросил-что бы я посоветовал ему.жаловался на частые мигрени и повышенное артериальное.ну я окинул его взглядом и что мне пришло в голову.1-эфиопы пьют много пива и добавляют много специй в еду.вспомнил как сам пробовал на себе разные препараты из магазина тэва и меня осенило надо ему посоветовать никузит-сбор трав для ленивых.расфасован в пакетики и заваривается как чай.

*Никузит. Сбор трав, очищaющий организм от ядов и шлаков.*
Активные компонеиты: Крапива, отростки пшеницы, кожура цитрона (этрог), шалфей мускатный, зеленый чай, корень одуванчика, бессмертник, кукурузные рыльца, анютины глазки (фиалка), мята.нужно только придерживаться схемы по возрастающей.и что вы думаете?эфиоп таки и избавился от мигрени и с давлением всё тип топ-не знаю на долго ли......ну это уже как я говорю ваше тело ваше дело


*moderator:* Убедительная просьба ставить заглавные буквы в начале предложения, пробелы после знаков препинания. Соблюдайте Правила форума по созданию сообщений, в противном случае, они будут удаляться.


----------



## maximillian (4 Фев 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И расскажите нам, чем лечат натуропаты в Израиле и лицензируется ли это?
> И как учат, и кого и просим подробности. Очень интересно, правда.


в израиле за последние 20 лет натуропатия очень даже продвинулась.в каждом городе магазины тэва(природные продукты питания и различные препараты не подвергшиеся химической обработке)появились частные клиники.мне бы не хотелось развивать эту тему здесь на форуме................могу порекомендовать прочесть книгу михаэля горена израильского натуропата.меня эта книга вдохновила........людям отчаившимся и потерявшим всякую надежду на изличение и веру в врачей эта книга может помочь


----------



## gudkov (5 Фев 2012)

maximillian написал(а):


> в каждом городе магазины тэва(природные продукты питания и различные препараты не подвергшиеся химической обработке)



Это типа магазинов для веган? С "природными продуктами"?))))) Впечатляет, ничего не скажешь))))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Фев 2012)

> я окинул его взглядом и что мне пришло в голову.1-эфиопы пьют много пива и добавляют много специй в еду.вспомнил как сам пробовал на себе разные препараты из магазина тэва и меня осенило надо ему посоветовать никузит-сбор трав для ленивых.расфасован в пакетики и заваривается как чай.


 В натуропатии что является критерием выбора препарата.
Много пива-много воды-повышенное давление-головные боли (кстати, а мигрень ли)-даем мочегонное- уменьшанм давление-проходят головные боли.
Правильно рассуждаю?
А какая диагностика ричин головной боли проводиться в натуропатии?
Почему спрашиваю, симптоматическое лечение широко распространено в медицине, но есть направления медицины где используется это как основной метод.
Вот например рефлексотерапия, лечит боль в желудке, при этом вообщем-то ей всеравно от чего эта боль от гастрита или от опухоли желудка. Поэтому современная рефлексотерапия и гомеопатия и прочие традиционные методики активно применяют "нетрадиционные"-академические методики постановки диагноза, а у потом что-то пытаются делать с причиной боли, попутно используя и симтоматическое облегчение состояния пациента. Кстати именно поэтому эти методики не отдали на откуп народным лекарям, а разрешают заниматься этим только врачей.
И ведение скажем пациента с пневмонием и диагноз, и контроль анализами и рентеном,  состояния пациента ведется одинаково при любом виде лечения (правда не все врачи традиционной медицины это делают, но от них это хотя бы требуют).
Отсюда вопрос, как вы определяете причину боли.
Например у данного эфиопа давление и головная боль может быть из-за узости почечных артерий.


----------



## maximillian (8 Фев 2012)

> Отсюда вопрос, как вы определяете причину боли.
> Например у данного эфиопа давление и головная боль может быть из-за узости почечных артерий.


 
в точку -  Стеноз почечной артерии .


----------



## maximillian (8 Фев 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> В натуропатии что является критерием выбора препарата.
> Много пива-много воды-повышенное давление-головные боли (кстати, а мигрень ли)-даем мочегонное- уменьшанм давление-проходят головные боли.
> Правильно рассуждаю?
> А какая диагностика ричин головной боли проводиться в натуропатии?
> ...


эфиопа прооперировали  месяца через 2 после того как я посоветовал никузит  и он в течении трёх недель придерживался курса-но в данном случае не устранило проблемы в корне.врачи мурыжили долго не могли поставить диагноз.


----------



## maximillian (8 Фев 2012)

сейчас полностью дееспособен.пишу урывками,так как много отвлекающих факторов.с вами очень приятно дискутировать снимаю шляпу перед вами. видно что хороший диагност практик-это комплимент! засыпали меня вопросами -------думаю я не сумею ответить на все.лучше почитаю что пишут на форуме


----------



## maximillian (17 Фев 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> На место не ставил, просто на форуме заведено (как мне кажется), чтобы советы содержали наиболее полную и правдивую информацию. Например, если вы пишите, что нельзя применять тракцию и манипуляции, то укажите, что нельзя на месте поражения, а выше и ниже очень даже необходимо.
> А насчет разобраться, то хозяйка темы сюда уже не заходит.
> И расскажите нам, чем лечат натуропаты в Израиле и лицензируется ли это?
> И как учат, и кого и просим подробности. Очень интересно, правда.


Доброго дня всем форумчанам! постараюсь ответить на некоторые вопросы по поводу натуропатии.Знаю, что есть несколько колледжей. где учат гомеопатии, натуропатии, китайской медицине​Под эгидой Открытого университета есть колледж Мерав, например.​*Государственный институт им. Вингейта.*Европейская Академия Тибетской Медицины и Йоги в Израиле совместно с Академия "Профи Центр Косметикс"*Н А Т У Р О П А Т И Я​*​  Естественное лечение известно под разными именами: такими, как натуропатия, естественное лечение или натуротерапия.      4-годичный курс НАТУРОПАТИЯ колледжа _GODELMAN_содержит изучение таких методов альтернативной медицины, как диетология, ароматерапия, лекарственные травы, китайская медицина, массаж, рефлексология и т.д. Занятия на курсе проводятся врачами-специалистами высокого класса, имеющими большой практический опыт. Преимущество обучения в колледже_GODELMAN _заключается в том, что студентам предоставляется уникальная возможность начать практическую деятельность после окончания курса непосредственно в клинике с настоящими пациентами под строгим контролем докторов.

В программу курса входит изучение следующих дисциплин:​
Анатомия/физиология/патология​
Диетология​
Химия/биохимия/микробиология​
Рефлексология​
Методы диагностики в альтернативной медицине​
Ароматерапия​
Шведский/лечебный массаж​
Китайская медицина​
Настойки Баха​
Иридодиагностика​
Профессиональная этика​
​Продолжительность курса – 3975 учебных часа (включая практическую стажировку в клинике)​


----------



## maximillian (17 Фев 2012)

Чем же лечат натуропаты?
Исключительно природными, естественными средствами! Сюда входят не только натуральные биодобавки, но и сбалансированная система питания, которую специалисты подбирают для каждого человека индивидуально. Кроме того, они в зависимости от рода и тяжести заболевания могут назначать фитотерапию, рефлексотерапию, мануальную терапию, ароматерапию, кристаллотерапию, бальнеотерапию, апитерапию, гелиотерапию (лечение солнцем). В общей сложности в арсенале натуропатов 205 методов немедикаментозного воздействий на организм.


----------



## maximillian (17 Фев 2012)

*Фитотерапия, или лечение травами,* —
основной инструмент натуропатии. Действие лекарств растительного происхождения определяется содержащимися в различных частях растения активными веществами: алкалоидами, гликозидами, кумаринами, эфирными маслами, смолами, дубильными веществами (танинами), витаминами. Натуропаты используют только те растения, которые произрастают в заповедниках, вдали от мегаполисов. Лечение травами — процесс долгий. Он занимает несколько месяцев, но зато результаты нередко превосходят все ожидания.
*Рефлексотерапия *— 
восстановление глубоких нарушений обмена веществ. Метод заключается в воздействии на активные точки (расположенные на нашем теле и отвечающие за определенные органы) специальными иглами, прижиганиями, лазерами, точечным массажем, магнитными и металлическими аппликаторами, семенами растений. Рефлексотерапия практически не имеет првтивоппказаний и нв вызывает побочных явлений, поэтому рекомендуется при лечении таких заболеваний, как аллергия, непереносимость лекарств и т.п.
*Гирудотерапия *— 
лечение пиявками. Их ставят на биологически активные точки и зоны. Пиявки, отсасывая кровь и впрыскивая в нее огромное количество биологически активных веществ, устраняют застойные явления в тканях, которые в большинстве случаев и служат причиной развития патологического процесса. То есть больная ткань очищается. Говорят, что пиявка слышит, как точка, снизанная с больным органом, 'кричит' о помощи, и поэтому нередко сама выбирает место укуса. Боль незначительная — такая же, как при укусе комара. Сразу после прокола пиявка впрыскивает в ранку обезболивающее вещество — и дальше никаких неприятных ощущений уже нет.
*Гелиотерапия *— 
солнечное облучение с профилактическими и лечебными целями. Ультрафиолетовые (УФ) лучи проникают в тело лишь на глубину до 1 мм, но вызывают различные реакции в тканях организма. Уменьшается вязкость крови, снижается уровень холестерина. Повышается иммунитет, усиливается дыхание тканей, улучшаются обменные процессы. УФ-лучи оказывают губительное влияние на вирусы и бактерии, способствуют синтезу белка, витамина D, многих ферментов, гормонов


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (17 Фев 2012)

Другими словами, "чёрти что и с боку бантик!"


----------



## maximillian (17 Фев 2012)

как видите широкий выбор и направлений и методов лечения,что собственно и заинтриговало когда выбирал профессию.есть конечно и свои подводные камни-тоесть  трудоустройства после окончания обучения.не всегда даёт полную занятость.обычно натуропаты работают в поликлиниках,частных клиниках,магазинах тэва,а некоторые преподают.совмещают скажем пол ставки с ещё работой.крутятся как могут,вобщем как и все в наше непростое время переменесли кто-то соберётся в израиль на лечение или просто отдахнуть подскажу-точнее предостерегу от некоторых ненужных движений.уж сильно местные жители любят разводить руссо- туристо.


----------



## maximillian (17 Фев 2012)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Другими словами, "чёрти что и с боку бантик!"


ну зачем же так сразу.да кстати мануальную терапию у нас относят к нетрадиционной медицине.сами знаете как в России мануальщикам непросто было например


----------



## Буся (17 Фев 2012)

maximillian написал(а):


> в точку - Стеноз почечной артерии .


да, доктор Ступин отличается попаданием в точку


----------



## gudkov (18 Фев 2012)

maximillian написал(а):


> Натуропаты используют только те растения, которые произрастают в заповедниках, вдали от мегаполисов



Ахаххах.  Напомнило рекламу одного китайского зелья-БАДа, где только травы собранные "китайскими девственницами в полнолуние"))) Вобщем чушня и просто один из способов отьема денег у больного населения.


----------



## gudkov (18 Фев 2012)

maximillian написал(а):


> магазинах тэва



Вы сюда пришли сеть этих магазинов попиарить? В кажом сообщении эти магазины)))


----------



## gudkov (18 Фев 2012)

maximillian написал(а):


> Пиявки, отсасывая кровь и впрыскивая в нее огромное количество биологически активных веществ



Огласите перечень этого "огромного количества веществ". 

Ужс..., каждая вторая тема оказывается скрытой рекламой, магазинов, клиник УВТ и т.п....


----------



## maximillian (18 Фев 2012)

gudkov написал(а):


> Огласите перечень этого "огромного количества веществ".
> 
> Ужс..., каждая вторая тема оказывается скрытой рекламой, магазинов, клиник УВТ и т.п....


нет это не реклама магазинов.           Просто на сегодняшний день фармацевтика заполонила рынок пусть не столь дорогостоящими ,а я бы сказал наносящих огромный вред нашему с вами здоровью и мы как потребители верящие врачам безоглядочно идем и покупаем все что доктор прописал.все препараты строго индивидульно должны подбираться.врачи не успевают протестировать все препараты и это плачевно.вот мой совет простым смертным -каждый год выходят справочники наиболее распространенных препаратов и наша с вами задача перед тем как принимать проверить и почитать о препарате который вам доктор прописал ибо некто не знает вас как вы сами себя и свой организм


----------



## maximillian (18 Фев 2012)

а то о чем писал я я сам на себе опробовал- но не буду вас убеждать так как повторюсь все индевидуально


----------



## maximillian (18 Фев 2012)

у меня бабуля умерла-частично по вине препаратов прописываемых в поликлинике.позже напишу какие препараты я бы не рекомендовал принимать


----------



## maximillian (18 Фев 2012)

постараюсь больше не писать названия продукции продаваемых в тэва. только если попросит кто


----------



## maximillian (18 Фев 2012)

кому интересно вот  почитайте


----------



## gudkov (19 Фев 2012)

maximillian написал(а):


> постараюсь больше не писать названия продукции продаваемых в тэва



Зачет))))))))))))


----------



## gudkov (19 Фев 2012)

Так что там про 100500 веществ впрыскиваемых пиявкой и испытанных вами на себе, список где?))))))))))) Только не надо вставлять фраз, что данных пиявок вы приобрели...., ну конечно же в ваших любимых магазинах)))))


----------



## ylianovich (19 Фев 2012)

maximillian написал(а):


> у меня бабуля умерла-частично по вине препаратов прописываемых в поликлинике.позже напишу какие препараты я бы не рекомендовал принимать


Это как частично


----------



## maximillian (8 Мар 2012)

*Травяной быстрорастворимый чай в гранулах - Ricola*

Травяной чай Рикола из Швейцарии помогает при простуде, кашле, хрипоте и болях в горле. Гранулированный чай изготовлен из 13 видов  лечебных трав.
*Ингредиенты:* мята, тимьян, подорожник, мальва, тысячеслистник, первоцвет, карамельный сахар  
*Рекомендации по употреблению:* 2-3 чайные ложки чая насыпать в чашку. Залить горячей водой или молоком. Вам остается только размешать чай и ваш полезный напиток готов.


----------



## maximillian (8 Мар 2012)

вот такой вот чаёк я купил когда мою девушку подкосил грипп, чаёк и мне пришелся по душе.надо же поддерживать иммунитет.вчера  были у лечащего врача,прописала противоаллергические пилюли я почитал и решил их спрятать подальше-уж очень много побочных действий препарата.это не реклама просто хотелось поделиться свами


----------



## gudkov (8 Мар 2012)

"Поодерживать иммцнитет" этой БАДней?))))


----------



## maximillian (8 Мар 2012)

gudkov написал(а):


> "Поодерживать иммцнитет" этой БАДней?))))


а ты пробовал?


----------



## ylianovich (8 Мар 2012)

Опять очередной рекламопиарщик очередной ерунды для" улучшения здоровья". Самый радикальный способ с ними бороться -не обращать внимания на их лабуду, это вызывает у них иступление ...


----------



## maximillian (8 Мар 2012)

ylianovich написал(а):


> Опять очередной рекламопиарщик очередной ерунды для" улучшения здоровья". Самый радикальный способ с ними бороться -не обращать внимания на их лабуду, это вызывает у них иступление ...


----------

